# Hydraulic Leak



## tomf (Oct 17, 2012)

My Ford 1310 has developed a hydraulic leak. I need a SBA 340604350 universal joint. This part is no longer made/available. Any ideas of where I might locate one. Any one else have this issue and figured out a way to get this part or have on made.

Thanks for your help.

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Please post a photo as there may be a generic part that can be adapted - I'm guessing you're in the USA so a specialist hydraulic fittings company like Pirtek.com (we use them in Australia for oddballl hydraulic fittings, they're not cheap but can usually work something out)


----------



## tomf (Oct 17, 2012)

I have fixed my issue. The distribution box that send the hydraulic fluid to the different supported devices was loose causing the universal joint connection to leak the hydraulic fluid. Having someone else look at the hydraulic system while starting the tractor exposed the issue. Two heads are better than one. I want to thank everyone for their consideration. Thanks to MBTRAC for your response.


----------



## Phillip Kohanski (Jul 17, 2017)

I need a replacement universal joint

How did you get the universal joint off?


----------

